

Please Help: Educational Apps for Handicapped Children - algoshift
http://www.tommyteaches.com/special-education.php

======
dsj1958
Thumbs up for this app for children. Will help countless children who have
problems learning.

------
makofoto
Very worthy cause, just get the extra hardware insurance

